# Amazon Kindle



## Ambrose (Nov 25, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι από εσάς βλέπατε Σταρ Τρεκ, αλλά εγώ θυμάμαι τους ήρωες να κυκλοφορούν με μια περίεργη πλακέτα στο χέρι και να διαβάζουν.

Ε, τα e-book readers έχουν γίνει πλέον πραγματικότητα και πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα και το Kindle του Amazon, ασύρματο reader, διαθέσιμο μόνο στην Αμερική, εδώ και ένα χρόνο περίπου.

Από μία άποψη, πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλό, γιατί δεν γίνεται χρήση χαρτιού, άρα είναι σούπερ οικολογικό. Από την άλλη όμως, είναι ασύρματο (χρησιμοποιεί δίκτυο σαν των κινητών τηλεφώνων) και αμφιβάλλω πάρα πολύ αν κάνει καλό στην υγεία.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2008)

Την ώρα που διαβάζεις δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι συνδεδεμένο σε κανένα δίκτυο. Μόνο την ώρα που κατεβάζεις τα βιβλία που θα διαβάσεις. Στην ουσία λειτουργεί κάπως σαν λάπτοπ που μπορεί να συνδέεται με το Amazon όπως είπες, δηλαδή σαν κινητό τηλέφωνο. 
Την ώρα που είσαι, π.χ., μέσα στο τρένο και διαβάζεις, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι ενεργοποιημένο το δίκτυο, όπως είναι του τηλεφώνου σου που το χρειάζεσαι συνέχεια σε ενεργή κατάσταση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2008)

Καλημέρα σας. Χρόνια πολλά στις Κατερίνες κάθε παραλλαγής (Κάτιες, Κατίνες και άλλες). Στα 120 χρόνια τους να θυμούνται που λέω εδώ ότι τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να αντικαταστήσει το paperback εκτός αν δεν υπάρχουν δέντρα να δίνουν πολτό (αν και όλο και κάτι άλλο θα βρεθεί, στη χειρότερη περίπτωση η ανακύκλωση). Κι ας λέει κάποιος εκεί: "This is the future of book reading. It will be everywhere." Όποιος έχει βρεθεί στο κρεβάτι αγκαλιά με ένα paperback, ξέρει ότι είναι ο δεύτερος καλύτερος τρόπος να πέφτεις στο κρεβάτι.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 25, 2008)

Μμμμ, η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ προτιμώ το "αντικείμενο". Δεν αντέχω τόση εικονικότητα.


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 25, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Την ώρα που είσαι, π.χ., μέσα στο τρένο και διαβάζεις, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι ενεργοποιημένο το δίκτυο, όπως είναι του τηλεφώνου σου που το χρειάζεσαι συνέχεια σε ενεργή κατάσταση.



Ναι, αλλά από την άλλη

"Includes free wireless access to the planet's most exhaustive and up-to-date encyclopedia—Wikipedia.org."

οπότε αν θέλεις παράλληλα με το διάβασμα να ψάχνεις πράγματα, είναι χρήσιμο να το έχεις ανοιχτο.


----------



## Costas (Dec 1, 2008)

Εγώ γνώρισα φέτος Αμερικάνο υψηλού μορφωτικού και οικονομικού επιπέδου που τόσο ο ίδιος όσο και ο γιος του (ειδικά αυτός) διαβάζουν μόνο ό,τι υπάρχει σε Kindle. Ταξίδευε και είχε μέσα στο μηχάνημά του Σαίξπηρ, αυτό, το άλλο... μια ολόκληρη βιβλιοθήκη μέσα σ' ένα αντικείμενο όχι μεγαλύτερο από ένα βιβλίο κανονικού σχήματος, και πανάλαφρο. Έχει και μικρομειονεκτήματα (το έπαιξα), αλλά δεν συγκρίνονται με τα πλεονεκτήματα. Ένα από τα μειονεκτήματα είναι η τιμή του, αλλά θα πέσει, φαντάζομαι. Επίσης, σαν συγγραφέας, μπορείς να εκδώσεις τον εαυτό σου κατευθείαν εκεί.

Το βασικότερο πρόβλημα είναι η συμβατότητα και το κοπιράιτ του βιβλίου που κατεβάζεις (μπορείς να το διαβάσεις μόνο εκεί). Σ' αυτό το ζήτημα θα γίνει χαμός κάποια στιγμή, όταν ανοίξει η αγορά του είδους αυτού προϊόντος. Κατά τα άλλα, εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα είναι ο διάδοχος του χάρτινου βιβλίου.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2008)

Costas said:


> Το βασικότερο πρόβλημα είναι η συμβατότητα και το κοπιράιτ του βιβλίου που κατεβάζεις (μπορείς να το διαβάσεις μόνο εκεί). Σ' αυτό το ζήτημα θα γίνει χαμός κάποια στιγμή, όταν ανοίξει η αγορά του είδους αυτού προϊόντος.



Το οποίο για μένα έχει γίνει πολύ ενοχλητικό. Μία φορά αγόρασα e-book από το Amazon, το οποίο είχε DRM (Adobe κλπ) και το σκυλομετάνιωσα. Έπρεπε λέει να το χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο σε x αριθμό υπολογιστών (σε αυτούς συμπεριλαμβάνονται τα φορμαρίσματα του σκληρού και οι κλοπές, άραγε; ) και δεν μπορούσα να το τυπώσω... 

Τώρα, με τα Vista (που δεν θέλω να τα βλέπω) τα πράγματα γίνονται ακόμα χειρότερα...


----------



## Costas (Dec 1, 2008)

Ναι, πράγματι. Από την άλλη, ένα βιβλίο, σε πόσους φίλους μπορούσες πρακτικά να το δανείσεις; Ενώ αυτό, θα μπορούσες να το ανεβάσεις εδώ για όλους. Πάμε στη γνωστή συζήτηση περί πειρατείας. Χάος!


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2008)

Costas said:


> Ναι, πράγματι. Από την άλλη, ένα βιβλίο, σε πόσους φίλους μπορούσες πρακτικά να το δανείσεις; Ενώ αυτό, θα μπορούσες να το ανεβάσεις εδώ για όλους. Πάμε στη γνωστή συζήτηση περί πειρατείας. Χάος!



Ναι, ας μην το πιάσουμε, αλλά να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν μιλάω για δανεισμό. Το βιβλιαράκι το είχα σε έναν υπολογστή, τον οποίο ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα φορμάρω (και το DRM μου το μέτραγε κάθε φορά σαν καινούργιο και διαφορετικό μηχάνημα). Άλλωστε, δεν ενδιαφερόταν και κανένας από τους φίλους μου να το διαβάσει...


----------



## Costas (Dec 25, 2008)

Άρθρο της New York Times για την αγορά ηλεβιβλίων και ψηφιακών αναγνωστών. Λέει πως φέτος η αγορά έχει αρχίσει να απογειώνεται.


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 9, 2009)

Σήμερα βγήκε και το Kindle 2...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2011)

Όπως έχω πει τελευταία, εδώ και λίγους μήνες έχω αγοράσει το Kindle και είμαι κατενθουσιασμένη, διαβάζω ακατάπαυστα. Σήμερα έπεσα τυχαία πάνω σε μια διαφήμιση άλλου e-reader που πουλιέται από το www.greekbooks.gr. Μου έκανε εντύπωση η εξαιρετικά ψηλή τιμή του, 241 ευρώ, έναντι των 139 δολαρίων που έδωσα για το Kindle, δηλαδή με τη σημερινή τιμή του δολαρίου γύρω στα 100 ευρώ. Δεν άντεξα, έβαλα ένα σχόλιο εκεί, το οποίο φυσικά δεν δημοσιεύτηκε. Στη συνέχεια ανακάλυψα ότι το ίδιο προϊόν πουλιέται και αλλού 169 ευρώ! Και με 120 βιβλία δωρεάν, που δεν τα αναφέρει πουθενά η πρώτη ιστοσελίδα.

Η απορία μου παραμένει: Πόσο κορόιδο θεωρούν τον Έλληνα οι έμποροι της πατρίδας μας; Πόσο κέρδος θέλουν να βγάζουν σε κάθε πράγμα που πουλάνε; Και μετά τούς φταίει _μόνο_ η οικονομική κρίση που πέφτουν οι πωλήσεις τους; Την εμπειρία μου από την αγορά φακών επαφής προς 90 ευρώ, αντί για 45 που είναι η πραγματική τους τιμή, την έχω καταγράψει εδώ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 12, 2011)

Συμφωνώ σε όλα για το Kindle, Αλεξάνδρα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2011)

PDF στο Kindle (από το ιστολόγιο _Ηλεκτρονικός αναγνώστης_).


----------



## Katerina_A (Mar 15, 2011)

Τον τελευταίο καιρό "τρώγομαι" ν' αγοράσω κι εγώ έναν ηλεκτρονικό αναγνώστη. Δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα, είμαι μεταξύ του Kindle 3 και του Sony ebook reader. Το nook το απέρριψα γρήγορα επειδή δεν μου αρέσει αυτή η έγχρωμη οθόνη αφής που έχει στο κάτω μέρος. Ή θα είναι όλη η οθόνη αφής ή όχι. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι μεσοβέζικες λύσεις. Το έγχρωμο nook δεν το πολυέψαξα, είναι πολύ ακριβό για το βαλάντιό μου.
Επειδή θέλω να διαβάζω pdf αρχεία θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εσάς που διαθέτετε ήδη τη συσκευή πόσο εύκολη είναι η μεταφορά αρχείων στο Kindle από τον υπολογιστή (αν γίνεται δηλαδή με απλό drag and drop). 
Επίσης, πόσο εύκολη είναι η ανάγνωση υπό κανονικές συνθήκες φωτός. Ένας γνωστός μού είπε ότι λίγο σκοτεινά να είναι δεν βλέπεις την τύφλα σου και πρέπει να έχεις μια πηγή φωτός ακριβώς πάνω από τη συσκευή. Ισχύει αυτό ή είναι όπως με τα τυπωμένα βιβλία που από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν βλέπεις λόγω της φυσιολογικής μείωσης του φυσικού φωτός;
Τέλος, αγοράζετε βιβλία από το amazon ή περιορίζεστε σ' αυτά που κυκλοφορούν ελεύθερα και τυχόν δικά σας pdf ή άλλης συμβατής μορφής αρχεία; Πόσο εύκολο είναι τελικά;
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2011)

Κατερίνα, το Kindle είναι ακριβώς σαν να διαβάζεις βιβλίο. Όσο φως χρειάζεσαι για να διαβάσεις το βιβλίο, άλλο τόσο και για το Kindle.
Η μεταφορά αρχείων από τον υπολογιστή γίνεται απλούστατα με drag and drop. Μόλις το συνδέσεις στη θύρα USB το βλέπει αμέσως ως εξωτερική συσκευή αποθήκευσης.
Όσο για βιβλία, μέχρι στιγμής διαβάζω αυτά που αγοράζω από το Amazon. Επιχείρησα να διαβάσω pdf, αλλά πρέπει να είναι πρώτα φτιαγμένο στο σωστό μέγεθος ώστε να μη χρειάζεσαι zoom για να το διαβάσεις, επειδή εκεί τα πράγματα αρχίζουν να μπλέκουν.


----------



## Katerina_A (Mar 15, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Κατερίνα, το Kindle είναι ακριβώς σαν να διαβάζεις βιβλίο. Όσο φως χρειάζεσαι για να διαβάσεις το βιβλίο, άλλο τόσο και για το Kindle.
> Η μεταφορά αρχείων από τον υπολογιστή γίνεται απλούστατα με drag and drop. Μόλις το συνδέσεις στη θύρα USB το βλέπει αμέσως ως εξωτερική συσκευή αποθήκευσης.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση, Αλεξάνδρα! 
Τι είδους βιβλία (αρχεία) διαβάζεις περισσότερο στο Kindle; Αγοράζεις καθόλου τίτλους από το amazon;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2011)

Ναι, συνέχεια αγοράζω από το Amazon.


----------



## Katerina_A (Mar 15, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, συνέχεια αγοράζω από το Amazon.



Οπότε είναι εύκολη υπόθεση. Ωραία! Έχεις τη 3G έκδοση; Επειδή εγώ σκέφτομαι να πάρω την απλή wireless. Τι να το κάνω το 3G;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2011)

Ακριβώς. Δεν πήρα το 3G, πήρα το απλό wi-fi.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2011)

Προσοχή, αν το πάρεις από την Αμερική, υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου χρεώσουν δασμούς. Πάρ' το από την Αγγλία καλύτερα, αν μπορείς.


----------



## Katerina_A (Mar 15, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Προσοχή, αν το πάρεις από την Αμερική, υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου χρεώσουν δασμούς. Πάρ' το από την Αγγλία καλύτερα, αν μπορείς.



Ναι, το ξέρω. Έχω ήδη λογαριασμό εκεί οπότε θα το πάρω από την Αγγλία. Εσύ από την Αμερική το πήρες;
Επίσης, αυτό με τα Pdf αρχεία το είδα με μια καθυστέρηση, γι' αυτό σε ξαναρώτησα αν αγοράζεις τίτλους από το amazon και τι είδους αρχεία διαβάζεις. Λίγο απογοητεύτηκα είναι η αλήθεια. Έχω πολλά pdf που θα ήθελα να μπορώ να τα διαβάζω στο Kindle, αλλά δεν χάθηκε κι ο κόσμος.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση και τη βοήθεια, Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2011)

Μπορείς να διαβάσεις pdf, αλλά πρέπει να είναι στο σωστό μέγεθος. Αν τα γράμματα είναι μικρά και χρειαστεί να κάνεις ζουμ για να τα διαβάσεις, πρέπει συνέχεια να αλλάζεις θέση μέσα στο έγγραφο με τα βελάκια, για να διαβάσεις μια σειρά από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος. Κατέβασα βιβλία σε pdf και τα πέρασα στο Kindle και σε λίγο εγκατέλειψα την προσπάθεια να τα διαβάσω.


----------



## Katerina_A (Mar 15, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορείς να διαβάσεις pdf, αλλά πρέπει να είναι στο σωστό μέγεθος. Αν τα γράμματα είναι μικρά και χρειαστεί να κάνεις ζουμ για να τα διαβάσεις, πρέπει συνέχεια να αλλάζεις θέση μέσα στο έγγραφο με τα βελάκια, για να διαβάσεις μια σειρά από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος. Κατέβασα βιβλία σε pdf και τα πέρασα στο Kindle και σε λίγο εγκατέλειψα την προσπάθεια να τα διαβάσω.



Ναι, κατάλαβα. Κρίμα. Δεν άλλαξα άποψη πάντως. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα το πάρω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 15, 2011)

Πάντως, αν είδατε μέχρι τέλος την παρουσίαση για τα πδφ στο #14, φαίνεται να υπάρχει σόφτγουερ που μετατρέπει κάποια τουλάχιστον από τα πδφ (μάλλον τα ιδιόκτητα) σε άλλες, πιο ευανάγνωστες μορφές (αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα τι και πώς και πού και πόσο κλπ).


----------



## Katerina_A (Mar 15, 2011)

Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι δεν μπορώ να το παραγγείλω από το βρετανικό amazon επειδή δεν το στέλνουνε σε διευθύνσεις εκτός Βρετανίας. Οπότε μου μένει μόνο η λύση του αμερικανικού amazon. Αλλιώς θα πρέπει ν' αγγαρέψω κάποιον γνωστό που μένει στην Αγγλία.


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2011)

Katerina_A said:


> [...]Οπότε μου μένει μόνο η λύση του αμερικανικού amazon. Αλλιώς θα πρέπει ν' αγγαρέψω κάποιον γνωστό που μένει στην Αγγλία.


 
Το β. Διάβασε εδώ, που λέει ο Δόχτορας παραπάνω, από το δεύτερο σχόλιο και κάτω.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 16, 2011)

Φίλοι μου, τρελαίνομαι για γκάτζετ και πολύ πιθανό να καταλήξω κι εγώ με ένα Kindle στο χέρι... κάποια στιγμή. 

ΑΛΛΑ

Ποια η πραγματική - πέρα από τον ενθουσιασμό για νέες τεχνολογίες, αμφίβολη οικολογία - χρησιμότητά του; Πόσα βιβλία θα διαβάσεις δηλαδή στο τρένο και πρέπει να πάρεις μαζί αυτό και όχι τα 1-2 βιβλία που θέλεις; 
Στην παραλία το παίρνεις; Μαθαίνεις σε ένα παιδί να αγαπάει το βιβλίο με αυτό; Το μυρίζεις; Θαυμάζεις την γκραβούρα στο εξώφυλλό του; Το φυλλομετράς; 

Θα ήθελα απαντήσεις με το χέρι στην καρδιά και από τη φίλη Αλεξάνδρα και από όσους το έχουν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2011)

H δική μου απάντηση (που δεν το έχω): Τα τελευταία δεκατόσα χρόνια που αντλούμε πολλές πληροφορίες από ψηφιακές πηγές που παραμέρισαν τις έντυπες, δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάζω όσα θέλω καρφωμένος στην οθόνη. Πολλά άρθρα από εφημερίδες και ιστοσελίδες αντιγράφονται από το διαδίκτυο σε Word με ελάχιστο περιθώριο και τυπώνονται. Στο κρεβάτι τις μισές φορές διαβάζω τυπωμένες σελίδες αντί για βιβλίο (και είναι και πολύ πιο βολικές). Σήμερα πειραματίστηκα και με τις προδιαγραφές με τις οποίες θα φτιάχνω τα PDF μου για ανάγνωση σε Kindle. Είμαι έτοιμος να αγοράσω κι εγώ ένα. Έρχεται κανείς από την Αγγλία στην Αθήνα;


Προσθήκη: Για τα βιβλία, ότι είναι πολύ πιο βολικό να τα διαβάζεις στο κρεβάτι σε Kindle παρά τυπωμένα, ιδιαίτερα τα δεμένα, δεν χρειάζεται να το πω, έτσι;


----------



## sarant (Mar 17, 2011)

Δηλαδή, ένα πολυσέλιδο pdf, έστω και παλαιάς κοπής, μπορείς να το διαβάσεις σε κιντλ με σχετικά απλή προεργασία;


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2011)

sarant said:


> Δηλαδή, ένα πολυσέλιδο pdf, έστω και παλαιάς κοπής, μπορείς να το διαβάσεις σε κιντλ με σχετικά απλή προεργασία;



Εξαρτάται από το είδος του κειμένου. Αν πρόκειται για απλό στρωτό κείμενο, ναι. Αν έχεις κάτι πιο περίπλοκο, με πίνακες και φωτογραφίες κ.λπ., ίσως θέλει λίγο περισσότερη δουλειά. Βρήκα κάπου τις ιδανικές προδιαγραφές για ένα αρχείο του Kindle (διαστάσεις σελίδας, περιθώρια, γραμματοσειρά, οφθαλμό) και φορμάρισα στο Word το κείμενο ενός φίλου και το έστειλα στην Αλεξάνδρα και είπε ότι το βρήκε θαυμάσιο. Εγώ θα έβαζα μικρότερα γράμματα (ευτυχώς, μπορώ και διαβάζω ακόμα ψείρες — βοηθά γενικώς στο ψείρισμα :) ). Ο καθένας μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί δικές του προδιαγραφές. Αλλά η δουλειά της μετατροπής θέλει λίγα λεπτά, αν όχι δευτερόλεπτα. Και πρόγραμμα μετατροπής σε PDF.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 17, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Φίλοι μου, τρελαίνομαι για γκάτζετ και πολύ πιθανό να καταλήξω κι εγώ με ένα Kindle στο χέρι... κάποια στιγμή.
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ
> 
> ...


 
Κοίτα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι για όσους αγαπάνε τα βιβλία, τη μυρωδιά τους, το τσάκισμα στις σελίδες και στον ταλαιπωρημένο κορμό τους, τον λεκέ απ' τον καφέ στις κιτρινισμένες σελίδες, ε ναι, το κίντλ δεν μπορεί να τα αντικαταστήσει. Όμως, όμως, όμως...
Σκεφτείτε τα πόσα θετικά έχει το κίντλ:
1) Βάζεις τα πάντα όλα μέσα και έχεις άμεση πρόσβαση παντού. Έχω τη συσκευή 2 μήνες και έχω ήδη βάλει μέσα 64 βιβλία λογοτεχνίας και 4 λεξικά*. Και, πίστεψέ με, διαβάζω παντού, όχι μόνο έξω, και στο σπίτι.
2) Βρίσκεις το σημείο που θες με την αναζήτηση. Ψάχνεις ένα απόσπασμα από Τόλκιν και πρέπει να ψάχνεις και τους 3 τόμους φύλλο φύλλο; Όοοχι. Απλά πατάς search.
3) Η ανάγνωση είναι Ε Υ Κ Ο Λ Η. τα ταλαιπωρημένα ματάκια σου από την οθόνη ξεκουράζονται απίστευτα, γιατί η οθόνη δεν είναι φωτιζόμενη, αλλά μοιάζει με το πιο λευκό χαρτί που έχεις πιάσει ποτέ στα χέρια σου. Τα γραμματάκια μεγαλώνουν. Και σκεφτείτε πώς είναι να διαβάζεις κάτι βιβλία που δεν προστατεύονται πια από δικαιώματα και κυκλοφορούν σε κάτι άθλια πέιπερ μπακ που τσαντίζεσαι να τα πιάνεις στα χέρια σου (κλασικό με τον Ντίκενς πχ).
4) Το καλύτερο απ' όλα: Θες ένα βιβλίο; Το θες τώρα; Απλά μπες Άμαζον και κατέβασέ το. Σε 1 λεπτό είναι στο κίντλ σου. Το κακό σε αυτό, βέβαια, είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν περιορισμένα δικαιώματα, ειδικά για συγγραφείς που λατρεύω, όπως ο Gaiman και ο Clive Barker, και μπορεί να μη βρεις αυτό που θες. Αλλά έχει πληθώρα, πληθώρα επιλογών! (Το αλλο κακό είναι ότι παίζει να τινάξεις την web buy καρτούλα σου στον αέρα άμα έχεις τον πειρασμό της άμεσης αγοράς...)
5) Και άλλο καταπληκτικό: μπαίνεις σε σάιτ όπως το project gutenberg και κατεβάζεις ό,τι θες από βιβλία που δεν προστατεύονται από δικαιώματα. Ντίκενς, Μαρκ Τουέιν, Κίπλινγκ (μεγάλη αγάπη) και ελληνικά αρκετά. [Τώρα βέβαια, δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω την παλιά έκδοση της Πάπισσας Ιωάννας που έχω σπίτι μου από τον παπούλη μου με την ηλεκτρονική έκδοση που έχω στο κίντλ, αλλά όπως και να'χει, χαίρομαι που μπορώ να το έχω μαζί μου)

Γενικά, είναι μια αγορά που δεν την μετανιώνω με τίποτα. Αξίζει τον κόπο. Και είναι φτηνή. Σε σχέση πάντα με κάτι κινητά τέρατα ή τάβλετ πισιά. 

*Όταν το αγοράζεις έρχεται με το American Heritage Dictionary και το Oxford Dictionary


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Ποια η πραγματική - πέρα από τον ενθουσιασμό για νέες τεχνολογίες, αμφίβολη οικολογία - χρησιμότητά του; Πόσα βιβλία θα διαβάσεις δηλαδή στο τρένο και πρέπει να πάρεις μαζί αυτό και όχι τα 1-2 βιβλία που θέλεις;
> Στην παραλία το παίρνεις; Μαθαίνεις σε ένα παιδί να αγαπάει το βιβλίο με αυτό; Το μυρίζεις; Θαυμάζεις την γκραβούρα στο εξώφυλλό του; Το φυλλομετράς;


Δεν έχω κανέναν ιδιαίτερο ενθουσιασμό για τις νέες τεχνολογίες αν δεν με εξυπηρετούν σε τίποτα. Π.χ. δεν έχω αποκτήσει smart phone, επειδή δεν το χρειάζομαι καθόλου. 

Γιατί αμφίβολη οικολογία; Δεν είναι πιο οικολογικό να διαβάζεις ένα ηλεκτρονικό κείμενο από ένα έντυπο;

Βεβαίως και το παίρνεις στην παραλία, γιατί να μην το πάρεις; Όσο για το μετρό στο οποίο μπαίνω τακτικά, με βολεύει καλύτερα να έχω στην τσάντα μου αυτό το πανάλαφρο πραγματάκι από ένα βιβλίο πεντακοσίων ή χιλίων σελίδων που μπορεί να τύχει να διαβάζω αυτή τη στιγμή. 

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να μυρίζω και να θαυμάζω ένα βιβλίο, μόνο να το διαβάζω. Ούτε το φυλλομετράω ποτέ. Δεν με απασχολεί τι έχει στο εξώφυλλό του.

Νομίζω πως στα παιδιά οφείλουμε να διδάξουμε την αγάπη για την ανάγνωση, όχι για το αντικείμενο που λέγεται βιβλίο. Άρα, αν με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο το παιδί μου διαβάζει, καθόλου δεν με απασχολεί αν το φυλλομετράει κιόλας ή αν οι σελίδες του είναι χειροπιαστές ή ηλεκτρονικές. Και αν αύριο μού πει ο γιος μου, "Διάβασα το τάδε βιβλίο", δεν πρόκειται να τον ρωτήσω αν ήταν σε χάρτινη ή ηλεκτρονική μορφή, απλώς θα τον ρωτήσω πώς του φάνηκε το περιεχόμενο του συγκεκριμένου βιβλίου.

Ας μην ξεχάσω κι αυτό που λέει η Oliver Twisted: Παλιότερα αγόραζα βιβλία από το Amazon ή άλλους διαδικτυακούς τόπους, και περίμενα πότε θα το φέρει ο ταχυδρόμος. Είχε τύχει μέχρι και να χαθεί πακέτο με βιβλίο στο ταχυδρομείο. Τώρα μπαίνω στο Amazon και με ένα κλικ έχω το βιβλίο στα χέρια μου. 

Εντάξει, δεν πρόκειται (ακόμα) να διαβάσω συνταγές μαγειρικής στο Kindle. Αλλά μπορεί στο μέλλον να υπάρχει ένα άλλο Kindle που θα το χρησιμοποιούν και στην κουζίνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2011)

Πάντως, υπάρχει και μια σκοτεινή πλευρά, που αφορά την υποστήριξη βιβλίων σε άλλες γλώσσες (ας πούμε, δεν υπάρχει καθόλου --όχι τεχνικά, αλλά αμαζονικά-- δυνατότητα για σύγχρονη γερμανική βιβλιογραφια που θα με ενδιέφερε εμένα).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, υπάρχει και μια σκοτεινή πλευρά, που αφορά την υποστήριξη βιβλίων σε άλλες γλώσσες (ας πούμε, δεν υπάρχει καθόλου --όχι τεχνικά, αλλά αμαζονικά-- δυνατότητα για σύγχρονη γερμανική βιβλιογραφια που θα με ενδιέφερε εμένα).


Σ' αυτό έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Ούτε μπορείς να διαβάσεις ελληνικά βιβλία, μια και η Amazon δεν τα πουλάει -- ακόμα. Μπορεί στο μέλλον να ξεκινήσει κι αυτό.


----------



## Katerina_A (Mar 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Βρήκα κάπου τις ιδανικές προδιαγραφές για ένα αρχείο του Kindle (διαστάσεις σελίδας, περιθώρια, γραμματοσειρά, οφθαλμό) και φορμάρισα στο Word το κείμενο ενός φίλου και το έστειλα στην Αλεξάνδρα και είπε ότι το βρήκε θαυμάσιο. Εγώ θα έβαζα μικρότερα γράμματα (ευτυχώς, μπορώ και διαβάζω ακόμα ψείρες — βοηθά γενικώς στο ψείρισμα :) ). Ο καθένας μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί δικές του προδιαγραφές. Αλλά η δουλειά της μετατροπής θέλει λίγα λεπτά, αν όχι δευτερόλεπτα. Και πρόγραμμα μετατροπής σε PDF.



Προφέσορ, αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο, πες μας κι εμάς τις προδιαγραφές αυτές (για το Kindle των έξι ιντσών μιλάμε, έτσι; ) να τις έχουμε πρόχειρες!


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2011)

*Προδιαγραφές αρχείου Word για ξεκούραστο διάβασμα στο Kindle*

Page Setup > Paper > Custom Size > Width 8,5 cm > Height 11,4 cm
- Margins > Top 0,31 cm > Left Bottom Right etc 0 cm.
- Layout > Header 0 cm > Footer 0 cm
Font > Calibri 
Font Size > 12

Μπορείτε να προσαρμόσετε τη γραμματοσειρά και το μέγεθος στα προσωπικά σας γούστα, βέβαια. Εγώ αλλάζω για να μη βαριέμαι. Μου αρέσει π.χ. πολύ το Cambria.


----------



## Katerina_A (Mar 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> *Προδιαγραφές αρχείου Word για ξεκούραστο διάβασμα στο Kindle*
> 
> Page Setup > Paper > Custom Size > Width 8,5 cm > Height 11,4 cm
> - Margins > Top 0,31 cm > Left Bottom Right etc 0 cm.
> ...


 
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Σήμερα έπεσα τυχαία πάνω σε μια διαφήμιση άλλου e-reader που πουλιέται από το www.greekbooks.gr. Μου έκανε εντύπωση η εξαιρετικά ψηλή τιμή του, 241 ευρώ, έναντι των 139 δολαρίων που έδωσα για το Kindle, δηλαδή με τη σημερινή τιμή του δολαρίου γύρω στα 100 ευρώ. Δεν άντεξα, έβαλα ένα σχόλιο εκεί, το οποίο φυσικά δεν δημοσιεύτηκε. Στη συνέχεια ανακάλυψα ότι το ίδιο προϊόν πουλιέται και αλλού 169 ευρώ! Και με 120 βιβλία δωρεάν, που δεν τα αναφέρει πουθενά η πρώτη ιστοσελίδα.


Για το pixmania κυκλοφορούν ουκ ολίγα παράπονα (http://www.skroutz.gr/m/24/Pixmania (fr)), αλλά κάποιος μπορεί να το βρει με 187€ (και τα 120 βιβλία δώρο) από ελληνικό μαγαζί (διότι το pixmania είναι γαλλικό): http://www.specialprice.gr/shop/item.asp?itemid=19276&catid=697.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 20, 2011)

Ξεκίνησα να γράφω ένα πανωσέντονο και ένα κατωσέντονο παρέα με μια παπλωματοθήκη για να εξηγήσω το γιατί το μηχανηματάκι αυτό, παρά τη δεδομένη χρησιμότητά του - περιορισμένη στον τομέα της έρευνας και μόνο κατά την άποψή μου - δεν μπορεί ποτέ να αντικαταστήσει το βιβλίο ή δεν θα ήθελα εγώ ποτέ να αντικαταστήσει το βιβλίο, αν θέλετε. 

Το έσβησα όμως γιατί δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να μπούμε σε μια αντιπαράθεση χωρίς λόγο. Απόψεις είναι αυτές και διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι μπορούν να έχουν διαφορετική άποψη. 

Σκεφτείτε τούτο μόνο: 1) Στο μέλλον να μπαίνετε στο δωμάτιο ή δωμάτια που άλλοτε ήταν τα βιβλία σας και να αντικρίζετε έναν άδειο τοίχο, αφού όλα θα είναι περασμένα σε ένα φλασάκι όπως το Kindle. Λίγο τρομακτικό, ε; Εγώ ανατριχιάζω πάντως. 
2) Σε συνάρτηση με το πρώτο να έρχονται τα μικρά παιδιά μου στο χώρο του γραφείου μου και να μη βλέπουν τον μπαμπά ή τη μαμά να διαβάζουν και να μελετάνε με την αληθινή έννοια του όρου, αλλά να έχουν άλλο ένα πραγματάκι με κουμπάκια στο οποίο μέσα θα υπάρχουν κάτι γράμματα... Φιλαναγνωσία, διαδικασία μάθησης, δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη, τρόπος ανάγνωσης, εικόνες και ξεφύλλισμα. Κουραφέξαλα! Αυτά είναι για τους ρομαντικούς και οπισθοδρομικούς!  

Έχω πολλά να πω, αλλά τελικά για να τα περιορίσω σε ένα τραπεζομάντιλο, θα πω ότι μέχρι να φτιαχτεί το φόρουμ, είχα στείλει τα λαγωνικά μου ανά τον κόσμο για να βρουν τις αντιδράσεις του κοινού απέναντι στο Kindle και τη σταδιακή αντικατάσταση του χάρτινου βιβλίου και σας παραθέτω τα αποτελέσματα με τη μορφή ακόμα και βίντεο! 

Ορίστε τα σημαντικότερα συνθήματα των υπέρμαχων του Kindle: 

"Πονέσανε τα χέρια μας
απ' τα βιβλία 
κάψτε τα ή στείλτε τα
στη Σιβηρία!" 

"Σώστε τα δέντρα και την οικολογία, γεμίστε τον κόσμο με ακτινοβολία!" 

Και το αποκλειστικό βίντεο από τις διαδηλώσεις υπέρ του Kindle που ξεφεύγουν η αλήθεια είναι λίγο, αλλά κανείς δεν μπορεί να αντισταθεί στη δύναμη της μάζας... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghANkWNG-r4

Are you Kindling me?


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 20, 2011)

Να χωθώ στην κουβέντα κι εγώ ο άσχετος; Αλεξάνδρα, έχεις το Kindle 2 ή το Kindle 3; Όταν διαβάζεις ένα PDF δεν μπορείς να το γυρίσεις σε landscape view μήπως και χωρέσει όλη η αράδα;

drsiebenmal, 11.000 βιβλία, όλο και κάτι σύγχρονο δε θα 'χει; Επίσης μπορείς να έχεις την Frankfurter Allgemeine και τη Handelsblatt κάθε μέρα στην πόρτα σου (αν κρεμάσεις το Kindle στην πόρτα). Και το WirtschaftsWoche (λέμε τώρα).

By the way, υπάρχουν κι εφαρμογές Kindle for Android και Kindle for Windows Phone. (Επίσης Kindle for PC και Kindle for Mac.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

Πάντως, τα παλιά επιχειρήματα υπέρ του βιβλίου, τα «b» (bathroom, bed, bus, beach), τα οποία επικαλούμουν άλλοτε, παραμερίζονται εύκολα με έναν ηλεαναγνώστη, ιδιαίτερα αν δεν φοβάται την άμμο και τον ήλιο. Ισχύουν όλα όσα λες, Azi, αλλά μετά από μερικές δεκαετίες με μετακομίσεις, αναδιαρρυθμίσεις, ξεσκονίσματα και άντε κόλλα τις σκισμένες ράχες στον Δρανδάκη, με πολλή χαρά θα ήθελα να δω τα 9/10 των βιβλίων μου να γίνονται ψηφιακά. Αν είχα και δέκα Νταλί απέναντί μου αντί για ράχες, δεν θα με χάλαγε.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2011)

Οι ιδανικές διαστάσεις του pdf για προσανατολισμό portrait είναι αυτές που ανέφερε πιο πάνω ο Nickel. Προφανώς, αν το γυρίσεις σε landscape, χωράει κάτι παραπάνω. Εγώ απλώς είχα κατεβάσει κάτι pdf που δεν χωρούσαν ούτε σε landscape.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, Λέξο (εγώ φταίω, που έψαχνα στη γερμανική Αμαζόνα... ).

Πάντως, κυρίως κλασικά και τσόντες ερωτικά μοιάζουν τα περισσότερα, τπτ σύγχρονο. Ψάχνω όμως, ψάχνω... Αν προσθέσω πχ στην αναζήτηση και το 2011 μου δίνει καμιά 15αριά όλα κι όλα (τα μισά, επανκεδόσεις κλασικών...).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, τα παλιά επιχειρήματα υπέρ του βιβλίου, τα «b» (bathroom, bed, bus, beach), τα οποία επικαλούμουν άλλοτε, παραμερίζονται εύκολα με έναν ηλεαναγνώστη, ιδιαίτερα αν δεν φοβάται την άμμο και τον ήλιο.


 Για μένα ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα είναι και η ευκολία της ανάγνωσης στο μετρό. Δεν μπορώ να κουβαλάω στην τσάντα μου κάθε βιβλίο που διαβάζω, πρώτον γιατί δεν χωράει και δεύτερον επειδή μπορεί να είναι πολύ βαρύ. Το Kindle είναι μικρό, πανάλαφρο, χωράει σε μια όχι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη γυναικεία τσάντα.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 20, 2011)

Δεν συμφωνώ, νίκελ, αλλά δέχομαι πως για χάρη της βολής του ο άνθρωπος αναγκάζεται να αλλάξει πιστεύω και να κάνει συμβιβασμούς. Το έχουμε δει και θα το ξαναδούμε. 
Αρκεί κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, να μην κάνουμε τη βολή μας παντιέρα μιας άσκοπης επανάστασης. 

Εν τω μεταξύ, εγώ αποφάσισα να φτιάξω μια καινούρια βιβλιοθήκη στο σπίτι για να χωρέσει τα kindle μου...


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Μας έβαλε κανείς το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό να διαλέξουμε ή ηλεκτρονικό αναγνώστη ή βιβλίο;
Γιατί εγώ σκοπεύω να τα έχω και τα δυο και να επωφελούμαι απ' ό,τι καλύτερο μου προσφέρει το καθένα, όπως (θα έπρεπε να) κάνει ο άνθρωπος σε όλη την ιστορία του, όπως έγινε / γίνεται και με τη μουσική, για παράδειγμα. Όταν ο Έντισον επινόησε τον φωνογράφο, τα ίδια πάνω κάτω θα λέγονταν από τις δυο πλευρές, τους υποστηρικτές της ζωντανής μουσικής κι εκείνους της κονσερβαρισμένης. Έπαψε να υπάρχει ζωντανή μουσική; 

Σχετικά με την επιβάρυνση του ενός ή του άλλου για το περιβάλλον ή τον χρήστη:
Ακτινοβολία εκπέμπει το Κιντλ κατά τη χρήση; 
Διοξίνες εκλύονται κατά την παραγωγή χαρτιού, από τους πιο επικίνδυνους κοινούς ρύπους (πολλοί τις κατατάσσουν στη δεύτερη θέση μετά τα ραδιενεργά απόβλητα από άποψη επικινδυνότητας για το περιβάλλον και τον άνθρωπο). 

Ας έχουμε καλό περιεχόμενο να διαβάζουμε, τώρα και στο μέλλον, κι ας το διαβάζει ο καθείς όπου και όπως θέλει.

Δεν θα επεκταθώ άλλο, είναι μεγάλη η κουβέντα και δεν προλαβαίνω· έχω να κάψω μερικά βιβλία, να ζεσταθώ κιόλας. Άσε που μου χάρισαν έναν Νταλί και δεν ξέρω πού να τον κρεμάσω.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2011)

daeman said:


> Μας έβαλε κανείς το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό να διαλέξουμε ή ηλεκτρονικό αναγνώστη ή βιβλίο;


Exactly. Κι όπως λέω ότι τώρα δεν μου χρειάζεται smart phone, υπό άλλες συνθήκες μπορεί να το είχα αγοράσει. Σίγουρα δεν το απορρίπτω. 
Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ τα e-readers να εκτοπίσουν εντελώς τα βιβλία, αλλά προφανώς είναι χρήσιμα και ευχάριστα στις συνθήκες που έχουμε περιγράψει πιο πάνω.


----------



## sarant (Mar 20, 2011)

Για μένα που τα ράφια μου έχουν γεμίσει, 
αυτό το Κιντλ ίσως να είναι κάποια λύση...

Πρέπει όμως να αγοράσω και πρόγραμμα για πεντέφ, οπότε προς το παρόν μένει στα υπόψη.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2011)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να δω Κιντλ μεγάλου μεγέθους. Το μικρό είναι πρακτικό, αλλά κι ένα μεγέθους Α4 είναι πολύ βολικό για ανάγνωση με άνεση. Ή για όσους εμφανίζουν πρεσβυωπία. 
Επειδή είδα ερώτηση, η τεχνολογία του Κιντλ και των λοιπών αναγνωστών λέγεται ηλεκτρονικό χαρτί ή ηλεκτρονικό μελάνι και είναι ετερόφωτη πηγή εικόνας, όπως ακριβώς το κανονικό χαρτί. Του ρίχνεις φως για να το δεις, κι έτσι δεν κουράζει τα μάτια. 
Όσο για την τεχνολογία γενικότερα, μόλις πρόσφατα απόκτησα ανδροειδοτηλέφωνο, και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τις δυνατότητές του πολύ, δεν συνηθίζω να περνάω σημειώσεις και ραντεβού πουθενά (όλα στο μυαλό), ούτε χρειάστηκε να ψάξω χάρτες και πληροφορίες. Δυστυχώς δε βοηθάει το ότι το σήμα εδώ είναι χάλια και τις πιο πολλές φορές δε δουλεύει τίποτα εκτός από το τηλέφωνο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2011)

Και πρόγραμμα PDF to Kindle Converter. Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβό:
http://www.pdf-epub-converter.com/pdf-to-kindle-converter.html

Λέω να κατεβάσω το demo να δω τι καταφέρνει.


----------



## Katerina_A (Apr 14, 2011)

Αλεξάνδρα, το τσέκαρες το πρόγραμμα; Επειδή πριν από μερικές μέρες παρέλαβα και το δικό μου Kindle, κι όπως είχα πει, τα περισσότερα αρχεία που έχω είναι σε μορφή pdf. Τα φόρτωσα και έχω διαβάσει ήδη μερικά, αλλά πρέπει να γυρίζω τον προσανατολισμό σε οριζόντιο (που δεν μου πολυαρέσει) και τα γράμματα εξακολουθούν να είναι κάπως μικρά. 
Επίσης, έχει κανείς από τους ιδιοκτήτες Kindle καμιά ιδέα για ποιο λόγο δεν μ' αφήνει να φτιάξω συλλογές βιβλίων; Για κάποιο ανεξήγητο λόγο, η επιλογή είναι απενεργοποιημένη (γκριζαρισμένη).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2011)

Ναι, το τσέκαρα. Όχι εξαντλητικά, ένα αρχείο μετέτρεψα μόνο, αλλά δούλεψε μια χαρά. Καλύτερα να κατεβάσεις το ντέμο και να κάνεις κι εσύ μερικές δοκιμές.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 9, 2011)

Κοίτα τώρα να δεις υπερβολή: 976 βιβλία ποιος θα κάτσει να τα διαβάσει;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2011)

Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το πακέτο, αλλά να επιλέξεις μόνο τα βιβλία που θέλεις να μεταφέρεις στο Kindle σου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, τα παλιά επιχειρήματα υπέρ του βιβλίου, τα «b» (bathroom, bed, bus, beach)


Θυμήθηκα σήμερα το 5ο επιχείρημα από b υπέρ των books: bees. Δεν είναι έξυπνο να προσπαθήσεις να κοπανήσεις με το Kindle τη μέλισσα που σε γυροφέρνει...


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2011)

Όπως και με το ίΠαδο, βέβαια. ;)

Τη μέλισσα πάντως δεν είναι φρόνιμο να την κοπανάμε με οτιδήποτε και γιατί αν την αφήσουμε ήσυχη δε μας βλάφτει (θα ζουζουνίσει λίγο και θα φύγει, εκτός αν είμαστε καλυμμένοι με γύρη, στο άνθος μας) και επειδή οι μέλισσες -παρότι το κέντρισμά τους τις κάνει καμικάζι- πολλές φορές κυνηγάνε τον διώκτη τους, άσε που έχουν συμμάχους να φωνάξουν, μιλιούνια (αντίθετα με τις σφήκες). Εξάλλου, αν προσπαθήσω να σκοτώσω έντομο πετούμενο με μερικά βιβλία που έχω υπόψη μου, κινδυνεύω να πάθω εγώ ζημιά. Γιά προσπάθησε να πετύχεις σφήκα με το ΛΝΕΓ, κι άμα δεν πας στον ορθοπeδικό για διάστρεμμα, εγώ θα φάω το Κιντλ _σου_ (εγώ δεν πήρα ακόμα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 1, 2011)

daeman said:


> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Μας έβαλε κανείς το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό να διαλέξουμε ή ηλεκτρονικό αναγνώστη ή βιβλίο;
> Γιατί εγώ σκοπεύω να τα έχω και τα δυο και να επωφελούμαι απ' ό,τι καλύτερο μου προσφέρει το καθένα, όπως (θα έπρεπε να) κάνει ο άνθρωπος σε όλη την ιστορία του, όπως έγινε / γίνεται και με τη μουσική, για παράδειγμα. Όταν ο Έντισον επινόησε τον φωνογράφο, τα ίδια πάνω κάτω θα λέγονταν από τις δυο πλευρές, τους υποστηρικτές της ζωντανής μουσικής κι εκείνους της κονσερβαρισμένης. Έπαψε να υπάρχει ζωντανή μουσική;


 
Δεν είναι και τόσο επιτυχημένο το παράδειγμα, φοβάμαι. Η ζωντανή μουσική έχει δομικές διαφορές από την ηχογραφημένη, ως προς το περιεχόμενο, ενώ το ηλεκτρονικό με το χάρτινο κείμενο δεν έχουν καμμιά διαφορά παρά μόνο στο μέσο. Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, η ζωντανή μουσική προσφέρει:

1. διαφορές στην εκτέλεση
2. ήχους που δεν μπορούν να καταγραφούν (αρμονικές, αν δεν κάνω λάθος)
3. τελείως διαφορετική, ακουστική εμπειρία
4. επικοινωνία με τους μουσικούς
5. οπτική εμπειρία (άλλο να ακούς τους ήχους και άλλο να βλέπεις να παίζουν παθιασμένα και συγχρονισμένα υπό την διεύθυνση μαέστρου)

Νομίζω ότι απείρως πιο κοντινά παραδείγματα είναι η αντικατάσταση της γραφομηχανής από το πληκτρολόγιο, της κασέτας και του δίσκου από το CD, της βιντεοκασέτας από το DVD και αυτού από το Blu-Ray, της αναλογικής φωτογραφικής μηχανής και βιντεοκάμερας από τις ψηφιακές εκδοχές τους ή του στουντιακού χρωματισμού των καρτούν και των κόμικς από τον ψηφιακό χρωματισμό σε υπολογιστή.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2011)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν του κόσμου τα βιβλία που με ενδιαφέρουν και δεν έχουν γίνει πεντέφια. Άντε μετά να πάρεις την γκουμούτσα να τη διαβάσεις στο κρεβάτι. Δεν θέλω, κύριέ μου, να το διαβάσω το βιβλίο στο γραφείο μου! Το γραφείο μου το 'χω για να κομπιουτερίζω.


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2011)

Hellegennes (θα βόλευε αν έκανες έναν κόπο να μας δείξεις πώς να μεταγράφουμε το χρηστώνυμό σου, ώστε να αποφεύγουμε μερικές αλλαγές γλώσσας πληκτρολογίου), δίκιο έχεις, το παράδειγμα δεν ήταν το καλύτερο, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά μετά από τόσους μήνες εκείνη τη στιγμή προτίμησα να ακολουθήσω το γνωστό ρητό "Η υπερβολή είναι η μαία της κατανόησης" αντί να ασχοληθώ με τις - ουσιαστικές, είν' η αλήθεια - διαφορές που επισημαίνεις. 

Επειδή όμως η μουσική είναι ένα από τα πάθη μου και οι τρόποι της διανομής της από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα για μένα θέματα, αλλά την κουβέντα που πας ν' ανοίξεις αποφεύγω επιμελώς να την πιάσω εν καιρώ εργασίας (όχι ώρα εργασίας· οι φριλάντζες δεν έχουμε συνήθως τέτοιες πολυτέλειες), γιατί μετά θα πεινάσω, δέξου σε παρακαλώ προς το παρόν μια βροχοεπιταγή (θα έχει αντίκρισμα, άγνωστο όμως πότε) μαζί με τις ευχαριστίες μου για τη διόρθωση.
:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 1, 2011)

daeman said:


> Hellegennes (θα βόλευε αν έκανες έναν κόπο να μας δείξεις πώς να μεταγράφουμε το χρηστώνυμό σου, ώστε να αποφεύγουμε μερικές αλλαγές γλώσσας πληκτρολογίου), δίκιο έχεις, το παράδειγμα δεν ήταν το καλύτερο, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά μετά από τόσους μήνες εκείνη τη στιγμή προτίμησα να ακολουθήσω το γνωστό ρητό "Η υπερβολή είναι η μαία της κατανόησης" αντί να ασχοληθώ με τις - ουσιαστικές, είν' η αλήθεια - διαφορές που επισημαίνεις.
> 
> Επειδή όμως η μουσική είναι ένα από τα πάθη μου και οι τρόποι της διανομής της από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα για μένα θέματα, αλλά την κουβέντα που πας ν' ανοίξεις αποφεύγω επιμελώς να την πιάσω εν καιρώ εργασίας (όχι ώρα εργασίας· οι φριλάντζες δεν έχουμε συνήθως τέτοιες πολυτέλειες), γιατί μετά θα πεινάσω, δέξου σε παρακαλώ προς το παρόν μια βροχοεπιταγή (θα έχει αντίκρισμα, άγνωστο όμως πότε) μαζί με τις ευχαριστίες μου για τη διόρθωση.
> :)


 
Παρακαλώ. Υπέθεσα ότι ήταν σχήμα, απλά μ' αρέσει να γίνομαι αναλυτικός μερικές φορές (υπάρχουν άτομα που με μισούν γι' αυτό).

Θα έπαιρνα όρκο πως εξήγησα το χρηστώνυμό μου, κάπου αλλού, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω. Όπως και να 'χει, η μεταγραφή είναι "Ελληγεννής".


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Θα έπαιρνα όρκο πως εξήγησα το χρηστώνυμό μου, κάπου αλλού, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω. Όπως και να 'χει, η μεταγραφή είναι "Ελληγεννής".


Όχι, το είχα ζητήσει κι εγώ, το ξέχασες, οπότε βολεύτηκα με τον φίλο μου τον Γκούγκλη.


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Παρακαλώ. Υπέθεσα ότι ήταν σχήμα, απλά μ' αρέσει να γίνομαι αναλυτικός μερικές φορές (υπάρχουν άτομα που με μισούν γι' αυτό).
> [...]


 
Ελληγεννή (ωραία, να το συνηθίσω), όσο γι' αυτό, την αναλυτικότητα (ψείρισμα το λέω εγώ στον υπερθετικό, για μένα),
εδώ μέσα δεν είσαι ο μόνος, είμαστε αρκετοί. Κι άμα έχουμε δίκιο, όσοι δε μας αγαπάνε, ας φάνε παντεσπάνι let them eat jellybeans!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> Όχι, το είχα ζητήσει κι εγώ, το ξέχασες, οπότε βολεύτηκα με τον φίλο μου τον Γκούγκλη.


 
Τι στο καλό, στον ύπνο μου το είδα κι αυτό; Είμαι βέβαιος ότι είχα γράψει περίπου τα εξής:

_Το πλήρες ψευδώνυμό μου είναι Hellegennes Alexandrine, δηλαδή Ελληγεννής Αλεξανδρινός (στίχος -γι' αυτό και όχι Alexandrian). Το Ελληγεννής είναι εν+λη+γεννηθείς. Ένας από τους λόγους που είναι -γεννηθείς και όχι -γενής είναι για να διατηρείται διπλό το νι και άρα να διαβάζεται στα αγγλικά Ελιτζένις ή Ελιτζένες και όχι Έλιτζενς. Το λη δεν σημαίνει τίποτα στα ελληνικά, είναι υποθετική ρίζα για το φως*. Όχι ότι έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία γιατί το είδα στον ύπνο μου (κυριολεκτικά). Το πλήρες υποτίθεται ότι είναι "Αλεξανδρινός στίχος γεννημένος στο φως"._

Είναι πιθανό να το έγραψα και να μην πάτησα ποτέ το κουμπί της υποβολής.


* προφανώς η πραγματική ρίζα είναι luk, αλλά εμφανίζονται πολλές λέξεις με παρόμοια θέματα, όπως σέλας, λάμπω, ήλιος, που παίζουν με το λάμδα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> * προφανώς η πραγματική ρίζα είναι luk, αλλά εμφανίζονται πολλές λέξεις με παρόμοια θέματα, όπως σέλας, λάμπω, ήλιος, που παίζουν με το λάμδα.


Η ΠΙΕ ρίζα είναι _*leuk-_ "φωτεινός, λαμπρός", απ' όπου έχουμε τα: (1) λυκ-/λυκό-, (2) λευκός, (3) λύχνος, (4) λατ. _lux_ & _luna_.

ΥΓ _Λυκηγενής_ (επίθετο του Απόλλωνα) από τη _Λυκία_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2011)

Amazon's Bezos unveils Kindle Fire; color tablet, $199


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 28, 2011)

Πολύ ωραίο γκατζετάκι. Βέβαια, δεν είναι υπολογιστής, αλλά συσκευή πολυμέσων. Παιχνίδια, βιβλία, μουσική, ταινίες, ίντερνετ, μέιλ (με λήψη αρχείων κτλ), και με άπειρο αποθηκευτικό χώρο αφού, όπως στο kindle, τα αρχεία (χε, όσα έχεις αγοράσει από την αμαζόνα δηλαδή) αποθηκεύονται στην ψηφιακή σου βιβλιοθήκη. Μια ομορφιά! (Ύπαγε οπίσω μου, κατηραμένε όφη της υπερκαταναλωτικής μανίας, δεν το χρειάζομαι σου λέω! )


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2011)

Και καλή τιμή, Όλι, αλλά μέχρι να έρθει Ευρώπη θα διπλασιαστεί μάλλον. 
(Ύπαγε και οπίσω εμού κλπκλπ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2011)

Στην Ευρώπη θα είναι ακριβότερα επειδή στις ΗΠΑ παίζει και διαφημίσεις...


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2011)

Τι να σου πω Δόχτορα, τώρα τελευταία άρχισε να παιζει διαφημίσεις και το Εκόνομιστ στο Σαμσουνγκ Γκάλαξι Ες μου*, ενώ πρώτα οι διαφημίσεις ήταν μόνο στο έντυπο, οπότε...

_* το μήνυμα αυτό είναι δωρεάν γιατί περιέχει διαφήμιση_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2011)

Στην Ευρώπη είπα, όχι στο Νησί. :inno:


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω για την ίδια τη συσκευή, στο νήμα πάντως, εκτός από τον τίτλο, παίζει καραμπινάτο product placement. 
Έλα, Σπέρλοκ, μ' ακούς;


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2011)

Στο νησί θα έχει £199, όλα εδώ έχουν την ίδια αριθμητική τιμή με τις ΗΠΑ αλλά σε λίρες. Εκτός από τους μισθούς, φυσικά.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2012)

Βλέπω ότι το Kindle διατίθεται και από το amazon.fr, αντί 99€.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2012)

Αν δεν έχεις φίλο στη Γαλλία να σου το αγοράσει, θα σε στείλουν να το πάρεις από την Αμερική:
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wi-Fi-...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1343338802&pf_rd_i=507846

Θα σε χρεώσουν ένα λογικό ποσό για δασμούς και έξοδα εκτελωνισμού και θα σου έρθει χωρίς άλλη επιβάρυνση στην πόρτα σου.

Ωστόσο, πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα, για υποστήριξη και βλάβες. Ή ελληνική εταιρεία ελληνικών συσκευών ηλεανάγνωσης.


----------



## unique (Jan 13, 2012)

Κάπου διάβασα για μια έρευνα που έδειξε ότι η απομνημόνευση των κειμένων είναι πολύ καλύτερη όταν κάποιος διαβάζει ένα κανονικό βιβλίο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2012)

Αν διάβασες τέτοιο πράγμα, τρία τινά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν:

1. το σημείο που το διάβασες επικαλείται μια ανύπαρκτη έρευνα
2. η έρευνα υπάρχει και είναι αντιεπιστημονική
3. η έρευνα υπάρχει αλλά λέει διαφορετικό πράγμα


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Βλέπω ότι το Kindle διατίθεται και από το amazon.fr, αντί 99€.



Προσοχή: εκτός από το κλασσικό Κιντλ με το πληκτρολόγιο στο κάτω μέρος, το οποίο πουλιέται πλέον εδώ γύρω στις 120, υπάρχει και το Κιντλ λάιτ (δικό μου όνομα), που έχει λιγότερα χαρακτηριστικά (π.χ. δεν διαβάζει φωναχτά) και είναι φτηνότερο. Αυτό έχει 99 ευρώ, νομίζω.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2012)

Γι' αυτό που λεέι ο Unique, ιδού το άρθρο
Effects of disfluency on educational outcomes
This study demonstrated that student retention of material across a wide range of subjects (science and humanities classes) and difficulty levels regular, Honors and Advanced Placement) can be significantly improved in naturalistic settings by presenting reading material in a format that is slightly harder to read.

Από το οποίο προέκυψε ότι:
E-readers 'too easy' to read
Readers using electronic books like the Amazon Kindle and Sony Reader are less likely to remember what they have read because the devices are so easy on the eyes, research suggests.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

Και το Kindle σού προκαλεί άγχος, ότι θα σου φύγει από τα χέρια και θα πέσει κάτω και θα σπάσει ή ότι θα το πλακώσεις την ώρα που κοιμάσαι και το πρωί θα ξυπνήσεις και αυτό δεν θα ανασαίνει. Εγώ, από το πολύ το άγχος, έχω αρχίσει να απομνημονεύω και τα ευρετήρια, παρότι είναι αλφαβητικά και άρα πιο εύκολα. Τώρα που κατάλαβα το λόγο θα αρχίσω να διαβάζω τη νύχτα με τα μισά βατ και θα γίνω φωστήρας.


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γι' αυτό που λεέι ο Unique, ιδού το άρθρο
> Effects of disfluency on educational outcomes
> This study demonstrated that student retention of material across a wide range of subjects (science and humanities classes) and difficulty levels regular, Honors and Advanced Placement) can be significantly improved *in naturalistic settings by presenting reading material in a format that is slightly harder to read.
> *[...]



 Με το λύχνο ή τη λάμπα λες να 'χει αποτέλεσμα;  Kindling moments.


----------



## unique (Jan 14, 2012)

Από τα ευρήματα της έρευνας θα μπορούσε να συμπεράνει κανείς ότι προσφέρεται καλύτερα για ανάγνωση λογοτεχνικών κειμένων ή άλλων θεμάτων που δεν απαιτείται απομνημόνευση.


----------



## unique (Jan 14, 2012)

Σχετικό: 
Ο Jonah Lehrer εκφράζει σκεπτικισμό για τη δυσκολία εντοπισμού λαθών σε ηλ. οθόνη (αυτό θα μου πείτε είναι γνωστό):
"Ι sometimes wonder why I’m only able to edit my own writing after it has been printed out, in 3-D form. My prose will always look so flawless on the screen, but then I read the same words on the physical page and I suddenly see all my clichés and banalities and excesses. Why is this the case? Why do I only notice my mistakes after they’re printed on dead trees? I think the same ventral/dorsal explanation applies. I’m so used to seeing my words on the screen – after all, I wrote them on the screen – that seeing them in a slightly different form provides enough tension to awake my dorsal stream, restoring a touch of awareness to the process of reading. And that’s when I get out my red pen." http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/09/the-future-of-reading-2/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2012)

unique said:


> Jonah Lehrer said:
> 
> 
> > Ι sometimes wonder why I’m only able to edit my own writing after it has been printed out, in 3-D form. My prose will always look so flawless on the screen, but then I read the same words on the physical page and I suddenly see all my clichés and banalities and excesses. Why is this the case? Why do I only notice my mistakes after they’re printed on dead trees? I think the same ventral/dorsal explanation applies. I’m so used to seeing my words on the screen – after all, I wrote them on the screen – that seeing them in a slightly different form provides enough tension to awake my dorsal stream, restoring a touch of awareness to the process of reading. And that’s when I get out my red pen." http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/09/the-future-of-reading-2/



ΛΟΛ! Μα αυτό το φαινόμενο δεν είναι καινούργιο. Η εκτυφλωτική εξοικείωση με την εικόνα των λέξεων είναι κάτι το απόλυτα γνωστό σε ορισμένους παλιούς εξ ημών (γκουχ, γκουχ) που είχαν τις πρώτες τους επαφές με τυπωμένα κείμενα ξεκινώντας από γραφομηχανές, στοιχειοθέτες, λινοτύπες κλπ. Δεν ήταν τυχαία η συμβουλή που πήρα μικρός από έμπειρο τυπογράφο, να μάθω να διαβάζω τα κείμενα και κρατώντας τη σελίδα ανάποδα. Έτσι, όποτε ένιωθα την κούραση με τη συνακόλουθη αφηρημάδα που οδηγούσε τα μάτια να φτερουγίζουν ανέμελα πάνω από τυπωμένα σωστά και λάθη, αρκούσε το τουμπάρισμα της σελίδας για να επανέλθουν οι αισθήσεις σε ετοιμότητα.

Η αντίστοιχη συμβουλή για την εποχή της 100% ηλεκτρονικής επεξεργασίας είναι να μη γράφετε το κείμενό σας όπως ακριβώς θα τυπωθεί, ώστε να υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον κάποιες διαφορετικές εικόνες. Χρησιμοποιήστε άλλες γραμματοσειρές, χρώματα κ.ά. ανάλογα κόλπα. Βέβαια, αν έχεις δουλέψει ένα κείμενο σε βαθμό αποστήθισης, τίποτε δεν βοηθάει. Εκεί χρειάζονται άλλα μάτια.


----------



## unique (Jan 14, 2012)

Φαίνεται ωστόσο ότι το πρόβλημα ισχύει και για κείμενα τρίτων συγγραφέων. Γνωρίζω διορθωτές που τυπώνουν το προς διόρθωση κείμενο χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση και με το πώς έχεις μάθει. Κι εγώ προτιμώ το τυπωμένο, αλλά έτσι έμαθα...


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2012)

*Yes!*


*Kindle Touch: διαθέσιμο για παραγγελία από Ελλάδα και Κύπρο κατευθείαν από το Amazon*


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

Να μη λείπει αυτή η γελοιογραφία από το νήμα, ενώ μια παράλληλη συζήτηση ξεκίνησε εδώ.







*"Kindle, Nook, Sony reader ... I say, Hardwick, this sure is an impressive library."*​


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2013)

Να αρουτήξ' κάτι πιδιάμ'. 
Υπάρχει υλικό στο Nook στην ελληνική γλώσσα για παιδιά; Αξίζει τον κόπο να πάρω στην ανηψιά μου ένα τέτοιο; (Νουκ= 29 λίραι, Κιντλ= 129 λίραι εν Λονδίνω). Μήπως να της πάρω κανά φτηνό τάμπλετ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Υλικό είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην υπάρχει. Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει αρκετό σε Kindle. Και φυσικά κάνει διαφορά αν η ανιψιά σου είναι 8 ή 14 ετών. Σε όποιον κάνετε δώρο ένα Kindle, να του παίρνετε και προστατευτικό κάλυμμα. Αν δεν υπάρχει υλικό, να μάθει να φτιάχνει. Κάνουμε μαθήματα μετατροπής κειμένων σε βιβλία για Kindle.

(Αν δεν μπορείς να πάρεις ένα καλό Kindle, υπάρχουν και τυπωμένα βιβλία, από ελληνικά βιβλιοπωλεία.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2013)

Δες και αυτή τη σημερινή διαφήμιση νέου ηλεκτρονικού βιβλιοπωλείο που ήρθε στο κουτί μου. Στα παιδικά δεν έχει e-book, στα εφηβικά έχει 4-5. Αλλά και από τους ιστότοπους των εκδοτών ή βιβλιοπωλεία θα δεις αν διαθέτουν βιβλία σε ebook. Κοίτα π.χ. κι εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> (Αν δεν μπορείς να πάρεις ένα καλό Kindle, υπάρχουν και τυπωμένα βιβλία, από ελληνικά βιβλιοπωλεία.)



Αν δεν μπορείς να πάρεις ένα καλό Κιντλ υπάρχει και το Νουκ και το Κόμπο, έπρεπε να πεις, Νίκελ.

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, βλέπω υπάρχει υλικό και φυσικά το νόημα είναι να έχει το μαραφέτι, μπας και διαβάσει (καλά, ναι...). 
Οι τιμές των ηλεκτρονικών βιβλίων στα ελληνικά είναι λίγο τσιμπημένες ή μου φαίνεται;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2013)

Των βιβλίων, γενικότερα...


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά κοιτάζοντας το τελευταίο του Νταν Μπράουν (που είναι φρέσκο και που θα θέλουν να κερδίσουν). βλέπω τιμή βιβλίου 16,92 και τιμή ηλεκτρονικού βιβλίου 14,99, οικονομία 1,93, ποσοστό 12%
Αντίστοιχα στην γαλλική Αμαζόνα βλέπω:
η ιταλική έκδοση 9,99 ευρώ σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή και το βιβλίο (σκληρό εξώφυλλο) σχεδόν 40
η Γαλλική έκδοση 15,99 και 21,96 με μαλακό εξώφυλλο, 28%
η Καταλανική έκδοση 12,98 και 21,37, 40%
Στις τιμές του Κιντλ υπάρχει διευκρίνιση ότι η τιμή καθορίστηκε από τον εκδότη, δηλαδή δεν είναι τιμή του Άμαζον. Αντιθέτως, στα έντυπα βιβλία η τιμή είναι η τιμή του Άμαζον, όχι η επίσημη (αντίστοιχα στην αγγλική έκδοση η έκπτωση είναι 10%, αλλά το έντυπο βιβλίο είναι ήδη με εκπτωση 55%).


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2013)

Ωχ, Χριστέ μου, ζημιά:
*
Kindle MatchBook: Re-Purchase your Library from Amazon for $2.99 or less*
In October Amazon launches Kindle MatchBook, an arrangement that lets you purchase the Kindle edition of books you've already bought from them in print for $2.99 or less.

The agreement currently covers about 10,000 books from a variety of publishers, and the prices are valid for any book published from Amazon back to 1995, when the online bookstore opened its virtual doors.
http://www.fastcompany.com/3016707/...hase-your-library-from-amazon-for-299-or-less


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2014)

...
A Kindle candle candid


----------



## Earion (Oct 10, 2015)

*Digital books stagnate in closed, dull systems, while printed books are shareable, lovely and enduring. What comes next?*

by Craig Mod

From 2009 to 2013, every book I read, I read on a screen. And then I stopped. You could call my four years of devout screen‑reading an experiment. I felt a duty – not to anyone or anything specifically, but more vaguely to the idea of ‘books’. I wanted to understand how their boundaries were changing and being affected by technology. Committing myself to the screen felt like the best way to do it.
...........

The way we consume media changes over time. The largest changes can be explained, in part, through the lens of value proposition. For example: is the value proposition of reading a printed newspaper, with its physicality, its smell, its serendipity, its utility as a fly-swatter, greater than reading a newspaper’s website, which is immediate, universally accessible, networked, and sharable? Precipitous drops in print subscriptions indicate no. We readers see far greater value in the instant access and quick updates of the web than in the physicality of the printed broadsheet.
Granite, wood, wax, silk, paper, metal type, the Gutenberg press, Manutius’s octavo editions, Penguin paperbacks, desktop publishing software, digital type, on‑demand printing, .epub: the evolutionary path of ‘books’ has been punctuated by technological changes large and small. And so, too, with the Kindle.

The Kindle set the imagination alight. It looked and felt like no ‘computer’ we had ever seen. And because its progenitor was paper – but yet _it_ was digital – there was something magical in holding it. It was _The Hitchhiker’s Guide_ made manifest. (A role that the iPhone would go on to fulfill in totality.) Unlike a desktop – at which we read straight-backed, vertically, some distance away from the text – we could cradle a Kindle. And because it was globally networked and backed by a vast and instantaneously available library, we rarely found it to be limited. That 2007 object held implicit the promise of a universal book container.
.....

Containers matter. They shape stories and the experience of stories. Choose the right binding, cloth, trim size, texture of paper, margins and ink, and you _will_ strengthen the bond between reader and text. Choose badly and the object becomes a wedge between reader and text.

............

The pile of unread books we have on our bedside tables is often referred to as a graveyard of good intentions. The list of unread books on our Kindles is more of a black hole of fleeting intentions.

Ένα από τα σχόλια

 Mr. Mod's article seems to miss the point of the whole digital book enterprise. The two books he references in his article, the travel guide and the 'Conference of the Birds', with its 'die-cut pages', are poor comparative models for his subject. The travel book must be more of a talisman for the author than a useful guide; all he describes is the cover, the lettering, how smoothly it fits in his pocket. We have no idea whether this is filled with valuable information for the traveler, or if it's a piece of crap, guidebook-wise. I've purchased a number of Rick Steves books, but never because the cover was sensuous, or that the volume slid lovingly into my pocket. The concept of digital publishing, as I understand it, is to make the greatest amount of literature available to the largest reading audience, and to make such access convenient and affordable.
I've been an avid reader for over sixty years, and almost never have I purchased a book based on its 'feel', or how it would look on a shelf with a matching set of other volumes. I read something if I enjoy or appreciate what the author is saying, or want to understand what the subject matter is. Whether the book is a dog-eared paperback, a hardcover borrowed from the library, or a sumptuous leather-bound first edition, is of no consequence to me whatsoever. Granted there are 'coffee table books', those of photographs of Africa, or works of art, that are much more pleasurable to view on a large page, or specialty books (children's three-dimensional pop-up books come to mind), that are delightful to hold and view, and where I believe 'Conference of the Birds' may alight. But the vast majority of my reading involves getting into the author's story, the theme, what the story is; I rarely concern myself with the kind of paper the book is printed on, or the stitching of the cover, and I was a printer for some time. Only the typeface determines the ease of reading a book for me, and the ability to alter that typeface and size in the digital readers makes it even more appealing than a printed book.
I am one of those individuals that reads more than one book at a time. In ages past, I can remember toting several volumes around. Not any more. My iPad stores what I want and need, and it's always with me. And I seriously doubt that a 'stack' of unread digital books is any more forgotten than a stack of unread printed books- they're just easier to dust around.
The bookstores and libraries where I get printed works never come around to the house to ask me if I've finally read that Hemingway or Grisham I bought last year; why would I expect my iPad to do it?
I buy milk in several different containers- plastic, glass, paper. But it's still milk. I don't believe the "medium is the message".
And if Mr. Mod needs help in setting the 'list' sorting option in Kindle, tell him to call me.

 William Rafferty


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2015)

Earion said:


> The pile of unread books we have on our bedside tables is often referred to as a graveyard of good intentions. The list of unread books on our Kindles is more of a black hole of fleeting intentions.



Πολλά θα ήθελα να πω για τα ακόμα πιο πάνω, αλλά τα αδιάβαστα και τα μισοδιαβασμένα, είτε είναι στοίβες πλάι στο κρεβάτι και πάνω στα ράφια είτε γεμίζουν τις σελίδες 2 έως 103 των περιεχομένων του Kindle μου, πονάνε σαν ένα πλήθος που αυξάνεται με αντίστροφη αναλογία προς τον χρόνο. Στο Kindle τουλάχιστον δεν σκονίζονται και δεν με κουράζουν στα κουβαλήματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2015)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον κ. Rafferty και τον Nickel.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Το σχόλιο του κ. Rafferty μπήκε αργότερα και το διάβασα τώρα. Αυτά που λέει, _αυτά_ είναι η ουσία της διαφοράς μεταξύ έντυπου και ψηφιακού βιβλίου, τα πρακτικά ζητήματα. Τα υπόλοιπα, του κύριου Mod, είναι προσωπικοί φετιχισμοί. Τους καταλαβαίνουμε αλλά δεν τους συμμεριζόμαστε.


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2015)

*The Plot Twist: E-Book Sales Slip, and Print Is Far From Dead*

by Alexandra Alter 

_The New York Times_, Sept. 22, 2015 

Five years ago, the book world was seized by collective panic over the uncertain future of print. As readers migrated to new digital devices, e-book sales soared, up 1,260 percent between 2008 and 2010, alarming booksellers that watched consumers use their stores to find titles they would later buy online. Print sales dwindled, bookstores struggled to stay open, and publishers and authors feared that cheaper e-books would cannibalize their business. Then in 2011, the industry’s fears were realized when Borders declared bankruptcy.

“E-books were this rocket ship going straight up,” said Len Vlahos, a former executive director of the Book Industry Study Group, a nonprofit research group that tracks the publishing industry. “Just about everybody you talked to thought we were going the way of digital music.”

But the digital apocalypse never arrived, or at least not on schedule. While analysts once predicted that e-books would overtake print by 2015, digital sales have instead slowed sharply.

Now, there are signs that some e-book adopters are returning to print, or becoming hybrid readers, who juggle devices and paper. E-book sales fell by 10 percent in the first five months of this year, according to the Association of American Publishers, which collects data from nearly 1,200 publishers. Digital books accounted last year for around 20 percent of the market, roughly the same as they did a few years ago.

*E-books’ declining popularity may signal that publishing, while not immune to technological upheaval, will weather the tidal wave of digital technology better than other forms of media, like music and television.* E-book subscription services, modeled on companies like Netflix and Pandora, have struggled to convert book lovers into digital binge readers, and some have shut down. Sales of dedicated e-reading devices have plunged as consumers migrated to tablets and smartphones. And according to some surveys, young readers who are digital natives still prefer reading on paper.

The surprising resilience of print has provided a lift to many booksellers. Independent bookstores, which were battered by the recession and competition from Amazon, are showing strong signs of resurgence. The American Booksellers Association counted 1,712 member stores in 2,227 locations in 2015, up from 1,410 in 1,660 locations five years ago.

“The fact that the digital side of the business has leveled off has worked to our advantage,” said Oren Teicher, chief executive of the American Booksellers Association. “It’s resulted in a far healthier independent bookstore market today than we have had in a long time.” Publishers, seeking to capitalize on the shift, are pouring money into their print infrastructures and distribution. Hachette added 218,000 square feet to its Indiana warehouse late last year, and Simon & Schuster is expanding its New Jersey distribution facility by 200,000 square feet. Penguin Random House has invested nearly $100 million in expanding and updating its warehouses and speeding up distribution of its books. It added 365,000 square feet last year to its warehouse in Crawfordsville, Ind., more than doubling the size of the warehouse.

“People talked about the demise of physical books as if it was only a matter of time, but even 50 to 100 years from now, print will be a big chunk of our business,” said Markus Dohle, the chief executive of Penguin Random House, which has nearly 250 imprints globally. Print books account for more than 70 percent of the company’s sales in the United States.

.................

Some publishing executives say the world is changing too quickly to declare that the digital tide is waning.

“Maybe it’s just a pause here,” said Carolyn Reidy, the president and chief executive of Simon & Schuster. “Will the next generation want to read books on their smartphones, and will we see another burst come?”


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice article, Earion! I gave my students the title to translate the other day, as I found it challenging and a real translation puzzle. :)


----------



## rogne (Oct 15, 2015)

Earion said:


> *The Plot Twist: E-Book Sales Slip, and Print Is Far From Dead*



Νομίζω γενικά δεν είναι καλή επιχειρηματική ιδέα να κλείνεις όλο τον κόσμο σε μια οθόνη, αν και είναι σαφώς καλύτερη επιχειρηματική ιδέα να κλείνεις ένα μέρος του κόσμου σε μία οθόνη παρά σε περισσότερες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2015)

Οπωσδήποτε «print is far from dead». Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να κάνει κανείς προβλέψεις για το μερίδιο που θα έχουν τα έντυπα και τα ψηφιακά βιβλία στις επόμενες δεκαετίες. (Π.χ. πότε θα φτάσουμε στο 80-20. Το 80%, ψηφιακό.) Να σημειωθεί ότι δεν προβλέπονται εξελίξεις στο έντυπο βιβλίο ενώ, από την άλλη, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να προβλέψουμε τι άλλο θα δούμε στο ψηφιακό. Προς το παρόν, εγώ έχω πρόβλημα όταν πηγαίνω στο Amazon και βλέπω ότι κάποιο βιβλίο που με ενδιαφέρει δεν υπάρχει σε ψηφιακή μορφή (και έχει 38 δολάρια το paperback!). Υποθέτω ότι κάποια στιγμή οι φίλοι του έντυπου θα ανακαλύπτουν με έκπληξη ότι κάποια βιβλία δεν θα τυπώνονται σε χαρτί.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2015)

Και να λάβουμε υπ' όψιν επίσης την εξάντληση των φυσικών πόρων, που ενδεχομένως θα καταστήσει το χαρτί ακόμα πιο ακριβό από ό,τι είναι σήμερα.


----------



## rogne (Oct 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω ότι κάποια στιγμή οι φίλοι του έντυπου θα ανακαλύπτουν με έκπληξη ότι κάποια βιβλία δεν θα τυπώνονται σε χαρτί.



Εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει, και οι εκδότες θα ανακαλύψουν με παρόμοια έκπληξη ότι το κοινό τους θα δυσαρεστηθεί από την έκπληξη που του επιφύλαξαν. Δεν είναι να πηγαίνεις κόντρα στο κοινό με το έτσι θέλω. Και μου φαίνεται ότι η εμπειρία έχει δείξει πως όποιο καταναλωτικό αγαθό διατηρεί την ιδιαιτερότητά του, ως αντικειμένου, ως "αίσθησης", ως συνθήκης κ.ο.κ., επιβιώνει άνετα. Όποιο δεν μπορεί, χάνεται. Πιθανό είναι και οι εκδότες να πάψουν (ή να έχουν πάψει ήδη;...) να τρομοκρατούνται από τις συγκρίσεις με τη μουσική και να πάρουν θάρρος από τις συγκρίσεις με τον κινηματογράφο ή την τηλεόραση, που μόνο απειλούμενα είδη δεν τα λες (όσους πόρους κι αν σπαταλούν, όσο κόστος κι αν έχουν).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2015)

Θα ξεστρατίσω τη συζήτηση αν πω ότι οι κινηματογράφοι είναι πια σχεδόν άδειοι τις περισσότερες ημέρες, ιδίως αν αναλογιστεί κανείς το κόστος του εισιτηρίου;

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, νομίζω ότι το μέλλον θα δείξει. Κι εγώ όμως ανήκω στην κατηγορία του Νίκελ: αν ένα βιβλίο δεν υπάρχει σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή συνήθως εκνευρίζομαι. Όχι μόνο επειδή για να παραγγείλω το τυπωμένο βιβλίο πρέπει να περιμένω και περισσότερο για να το πάρω, αλλά κυρίως επειδή το τυπωμένο κοστίζει 3 φορές πάνω από το ηλεκτρονικό. Μόνο ελληνικά βιβλία διαβάζω πια σε hard copy, καθώς και επιστημονικές εκδόσεις που δεν εκδίδονται ηλεκτρονικά για ευνόητους λόγους (επειδή το πανάκριβο βιβλίο θα κυκλοφορούσε πειρατικά αμέσως).


----------



## rogne (Oct 15, 2015)

Στην Ελλάδα μπορεί να είναι άδειοι οι κινηματογράφοι (μαζί και με άλλα πράγματα), αλλά διεθνώς γεμίζουν μια χαρά.

Για την ακρίβεια, κι εγώ στην ίδια κατηγορία ανήκω, όταν δεν βρίσκω σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή ένα βιβλίο. Βέβαια, η εμπειρία μου από ηλεκτρονικά βιβλία (όχι λογοτεχνικά, ούτε πανάκριβα επιστημονικά: είμεθα των ανθρωπιστικών σπουδών...) δεν επιβεβαιώνει το "3 φορές φτηνότερα": τα δύο τελευταία που αγόρασα, για παράδειγμα, είχαν ακριβώς όσο και το έντυπο, άλλα παλιότερα ήταν λίγο πιο φτηνά από το έντυπο, αλλά τόσο μόνο, δηλ. λίγο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2015)

Να διευκρινίσω κάνα δυο πράγματα: 

Δεν θέλω να κάνω ειδική αναφορά στις τιμές: εκείνο για τα 38 δολάρια ήταν μια χτεσινή εμπειρία που με εκνεύρισε. Μπήκα ζεστός στο Amazon να πάρω ένα ηλεκτρονικό βιβλίο σε μια λογική τιμή (ας πούμε, 10 δολάρια) και έφυγα όταν είδα ότι υπήρχε μόνο σε έντυπη μορφή και έκανε 38 δολάρια. 

Ωστόσο, πολλά από τα έντυπα βιβλία μπορείς να τα πάρεις σε πολύ χαμηλότερη τιμή, ελαφρότατα ή σχεδόν καθόλου μεταχειρισμένα, από τους συνεργάτες του Amazon (και άλλα ηλεκτρονικά βιβλιοπωλεία) ή το ebay. Έχω σωθεί και έχω σώσει κόσμο, ιδίως σε περιπτώσεις εξαντλημένων τίτλων.

Άρα δεν αποκλείονται οι περιπτώσεις όπου θα βρίσκουμε το τυπωμένο πιο φτηνά από το ψηφιακό. Και σε καινούργιους τίτλους, για προφανείς λόγους, οι τιμές δεν έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά. Η δική μου προτίμηση είναι, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις πια, οι ψηφιακοί τίτλοι — και όχι κυρίως ή αποκλειστικά για οικονομικούς λόγους.

Όσο για το άλλο που είπα, ότι κάποια στιγμή οι φίλοι του έντυπου βιβλίου θα ανακαλύπτουν με έκπληξη ότι κάποιοι τίτλοι δεν θα τυπώνονται σε χαρτί, αυτό θα είναι μια απλή εξέλιξη της αγοράς. Όπως τώρα ανακαλύπτουμε ότι κάποιοι τίτλοι δεν μεταφράζονται επειδή ο εκδότης κρίνει ότι δεν θα βγάλει τα έξοδά του, για τον ίδιο λόγο κάποιοι τίτλοι δεν θα συμφέρει να τυπώνονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2015)

Ως προς τη σύγκριση τιμής ψηφιακού/έντυπου βιβλίου, γνωρίζω δύο διαφορετικές πολιτικές της Αμαζόνας. Στο γερμανόγλωσσο βιβλίο (όπου υπάρχει ελάχιστη καθορισμένη τιμή), δεν υπάρχει διαφορά τιμής έντυπου/ψηφιακού. (Υποθέτω ότι αυτό ισχύει βέβαια με τιμές τυπωμένου Γερμανίας, επειδή π.χ. το τυπωμένο έχει (ή είχε, ως πρόσφατα που ήξερα) λίγο μεγαλύτερη τιμή στην Αυστρία.)

Επίσης, κάποτε είχα δει στο σάιτ του (αμερικανικού) βιβλιοπωλείου της Αμαζόνας (δεν ξέρω αν εξακολουθεί να ισχύει) ότι οι τιμές στα επιστημονικά ψηφιακά ήταν τουλάχιστον στο 70% του τυπωμένου (επειδή στο επιστημονικό είναι πολλή η δουλειά, σχετικά λίγοι οι αναγνώστες κλπ κλπ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2016)

*Beat this*, Amazon Kindle (and all e-readers).


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Beat this*, Amazon Kindle (and all e-readers).



Δεν διατίθενται οι ηλαναγνώστες για εργασιοθεραπεία. Για ανάγνωση φτιάχτηκαν. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2016)

Well, to come clean, not only my mother...


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2017)

...
*Napoleon’s Kindle: See the Miniaturized Traveling Library He Took on Military Campaigns

*





Every piece of technology has a precedent. Most have several different types of precedents. You've probably used (and may well own) an eBook reader, for instance, but what would have afforded you a selection of reading material two or three centuries ago? If you were a Jacobean Englishman of means, you might have used the kind of traveling library we featured in August, a handsome portable case custom-made for your books. (If you're Tom Stoppard in the 21st century, you still do.) If you were Napoleon, who seemed to love books as much as he loved military power — he didn't just amass a vast collection of them, but kept a personal librarian to oversee it — you'd take it a big step further.

[...]

And so, on July 8, 1803, he sent his librarian these orders:
_The Emperor wishes you to form a traveling library of one thousand volumes in small 12mo and printed in handsome type. It is his Majesty’s intention to have these works printed for his special use, and in order to economize space there is to be no margin to them. They should contain from five hundred to six hundred pages, and be bound in covers as flexible as possible and with spring backs. There should be forty works on religion, forty dramatic works, forty volumes of epic and sixty of other poetry, one hundred novels and sixty volumes of history, the remainder being historical memoirs of every period._
​
In sum: not only did Napoleon possess a traveling library, but when that traveling library proved too cumbersome for his many and varied literary demands, he had a whole new set of not just portable book cases but even more portable books made for him. (You can see how they looked packed away in the image tweeted by Cork County Library above.) This prefigured in a highly analog manner the digital-age concept of recreating books in another format specifically for compactness and convenience — the kind of compactness and convenience now increasingly available to all of us today, and to a degree Napoleon never could have imagined, let alone demanded. It's always good to be the Emperor, but in many ways, it's better to be a reader in the 21st century.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 15, 2017)

Υπέροχο. Και φυσικά η θήκη έχει σχήμα βιβλίου. Όπως ο εξωτερικός μου δίσκος... :)


----------



## sarant (Oct 15, 2017)

Φοβερή ιστορία!

Να ξέραμε και ποια ήταν τα 100 μυθιστορήματα :)


----------



## Earion (Oct 15, 2017)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση το σχήμα της παραγγελίας του αυτοκράτορα: small duodecimo, που σημαίνει σε διαστάσεις 4,5 x 7,5 ίντσες, δηλαδή 12,5 x 19 εκατοστά. Όχι πολύ συνηθισμένο και τότε. Σήμερα είμαστε συνηθισμένοι στο 17 x 24 (Β5) ή 21 x 15 (Α5).


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2017)

http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?res=9406E4DB1739E533A25753C1A9639C94649FD7CF

https://twitter.com/corkcolibrary/status/421036506523107328


----------

